# 3 in 1 project : Bow press / Draw board / Bow vise



## dotharth (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

I just finished my last project and I wanted to share it with the community.
This is a 3 in 1 Bow press, draw board and bow vise.
It's quite heavy... something like 100 pounds, but it works as intended.
All the pics are there : 
https://imgur.com/a/WPE7z









If someone is interested by the blueprint to build one of these, just send me a PM with your email adresse. I'll send your the pdf files.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Looks great, better than I could ever do.
Look forward to seeing it with a nice paint job..........



PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

That thing looks solid!! Nice build


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks sweet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats a solid looking contraption you have yourself there. Nice Job.


----------



## seabowhunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## dotharth (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks !!!
I have to say it's a relief to not depend anymore on a pro shop to tune my bow !


----------



## seanspence (Feb 5, 2014)

Pmd


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Pmd


----------



## nebob (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks likes you put a couple hours in on that build. Lol. Very nice.


----------



## LRAY94 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Zach Phillips (May 27, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Hoyt77 (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of it painted?


----------



## dotharth (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you all !

Hoyt77 : No I haven't painted it yet.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Hockeyg61 (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks fantastic. How much did the whole build run you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing what it cost also


----------



## RyanMathewsFan (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks solid for sure


----------



## dotharth (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't give a reliable price tag for this press since I hadn't to pay for most of the steel I used.
In Europe, steel costs about 1,5€/kg. Since the press weight around 50kg, it costs less than 100€ in steel.
There are also 2 bearings (1 deep grove ball bearing (SKF 6004/C3) and 1 tapered roller bearing (SKF 32004 X/Q)) which cost me about 20€.
The hand winch for the draw board cost about 20€.

So there is less than 150€ of raw material cost.


----------



## Hockeyg61 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm 16 and don't have a welder. Would it be more cost efficient to learn to weld or pay someone to fab the parts for me. I've got some family in Chicago who can but I'm in Atlanta so not sure what's the move here. Definetly am building this one though because in the end you'll want a vise and a draw board


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hockeyg61 (Jul 11, 2016)

And even if you don't it wouldn't hurt to have lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dotharth (Aug 2, 2015)

I think trying to build this press model in particular isn't the best thing to do if you don't have the skills and the tools to do it alone.
Paying someone to do it for you will definitively cost more than buying a standard press like a Last Chance Archery press.

This project was very time consuming ! Welding was fastest task to do... cutting the parts was the real work ! I had no milling machine so you can imagine how long it takes to cut and adjust all the parts together with only a belt grinder, angle grinder and some files... It's not cost effective to pay somebody to do it for you even if he has a milling machine in his shop and all the other tools needed.

If you want to own a bow press, a draw board and a bow vice, there should exist simpler designs you can build yourself more easily here in the DIY forum.


----------



## Hockeyg61 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have the people who can help me do it I would just have to wait until I visit again for an extended period of time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevyman17 (Oct 24, 2016)

Very nice

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bgolden (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## RPAYNE3 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice work there!
Can you show us some pictures of the unit with a bow on the draw board and in the clamp. I'm missing where the bow vise is?


----------



## dotharth (Aug 2, 2015)

*Here is the new thread where I posted the drawings to build it :*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4657001




b0w_bender said:


> Very nice work there!
> Can you show us some pictures of the unit with a bow on the draw board and in the clamp. I'm missing where the bow vise is?


Thanks !
Sorry, no pictures for now. My bow press is at my archery club.
Here is a picture of the bow vise I made last year :
https://i.imgur.com/GE3DwjJ.jpg

It was a mistake to weld it on the top of the press. Next time I'll do a clamping system to mount on the workbench.


----------



## ncbassmaster1 (Jan 4, 2013)

thats amazing i need to get back into making stuff. thanks for the share


----------



## peterfgiii (Mar 12, 2019)

Dose anybody still have the drawing/plans for this ? it shows the OP is inactive.


----------



## mmeadow (Jun 29, 2016)

This should be it
View attachment Bow press drawings.pdf


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmeadow (Jun 29, 2016)

http://docdro.id/V8i2XPg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

What a beast......looks fantastic.


----------



## cake (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Peyton-11 (Dec 25, 2017)

nice


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## notfilckr (Jan 21, 2019)

Looks solid to me.


----------



## Arthur1034 (Feb 11, 2018)

I like how solid your fingers look. Well done.


----------



## Bassmaster29 (Apr 3, 2018)

Great Idea!!


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

that's awesome


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

looks solid


----------



## Hunter5280 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice rig there.


----------



## hardtokill (Dec 31, 2006)

great job


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

That things beefy!


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

There’s a lot going on there.


----------



## lehmbeezy (May 26, 2019)

should sell a few


----------



## Rallen1971 (Dec 21, 2013)

How much time do you have invested in this build?


----------



## Big_Jav (Jun 13, 2015)

That thing looks serious


----------



## mgalarza (Aug 27, 2014)

great job


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Tried to PM you but it didn’t work- do you still have those blueprints?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Japflip33 said:


> Tried to PM you but it didn’t work- do you still have those blueprints?


I'm not the OP but the drawings were linked on the first page of this thread.
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3861202&p=1099306697#post1099306697


----------



## Cjohanson1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Can you send them to me please


----------

